# Starting Rips / HGH - Need Help with Dosing Schedule



## sfstud33 (Jul 4, 2013)

Ok, im about to start rips - thinking doing 5 days of 2ius to start with.

Hoping it will be a nice compliment to the tren im using.

Question is on dosing.

I have a fridge in my office at work. My work hours are 10am thru 6pm.

I usually workout in the mornings from 7:30-8:30, head home, have  a shower and go to work.

Now i have to try and figure out the best time to take the rips. I usually have lunch #1 at 1pm, so would noon be a good time to take the dose?

Thanks in advance for your help!


----------



## Yaya (Jul 4, 2013)

I also just started and im doing 2iu as soon as i wake up


----------



## NbleSavage (Jul 4, 2013)

Start at 2 IUs per day to assess your tolerance of sides. Look for tingling in your fingers, swollen feet and lethargy. Run the 2 IUs every day (I've never understood the x on x off model with GH unless its purely for financial reasons) for your first 2-3 weeks and then reassess. Personal preference IMO as per when you pin (before bed, post workout, etc). I've run both ways and not noticed a difference. 

Expect improved sleep within your first 1-2 weeks. Fat loss, improved skin will follow thereafter. Don't expect a sudden change - GH is a long-term game.

Peace.

- Savage


----------



## Patriot1405 (Jul 4, 2013)

^^^ this, good advice here NS!!


----------



## grind4it (Jul 4, 2013)

I would take it when you wake up or shortly after. Head to the gym and then the office. You should experience the "peak" somewhere between 3-4 hours after your injection.


----------



## amore169 (Jul 5, 2013)

I can't function if I take it during the day at all, I try it taking it at different times but I feel very lethargic, so I take it before sleep. Also make sure you supplement it with T4.


----------



## sfstud33 (Jul 5, 2013)

amore169 said:


> I can't function if I take it during the day at all, I try it taking it at different times but I feel very lethargic, so I take it before sleep. Also make sure you supplement it with T4.



Good point. How much T4 is a good starting dose?


----------



## amore169 (Jul 5, 2013)

I got tested by my Doc and my thyroid came back low, so he prescribed me synthroid at .05mcg daily. But I think the dosage depends on your body weight if I'm not mistaken. I weigh 265 pounds right now with a 36 inch waist, I just got measured this week at the Doc office.


----------



## Braw16 (Jul 5, 2013)

I've been on it for just over 10 months now I always take it first thing when I wake up. I stayed on 2ius a day for about 6 months with good results. My sleep was improved skin hair. I only took more precontest and I would would split 2 in the morning and 2 post workout. I have seen some research on taking before bed that says it suppresses your natural gh spike but there are many different opinions on this. I also took peps for a stretch while on and ended up using less gh. I think from everything ive been reading t-4 is a great way to go with gh.


----------

